# Removing marker from ff culture cups/lids



## Katnapper (Feb 24, 2009)

You can remove most, if not all, your markings like date, type of flies, etc. that you've written with permanent marker on your ff culture cups and lids with Windex, in order to re-use them again without confusion. Just spray on, let sit about 1 minute, and wipe off with paper towel. You may have to rub and repeat, but it usually comes off pretty easily. I wash in dish soap and warm water afterwards, rinsing well.

I've started using little "Post It" type Flags now instead of marker, because it does take time and is just "one more thing" to do. But it is possible on those ones you've already marked. Some generic window cleaners work, but not some others... Windex works. I'm thinking it might be the ammonia in it, but haven't tried straight ammonia to check the theory.

Edit: I've tried straight ammonia, and it works too.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 24, 2009)

I use rubbing alcohol...for removing sharpie marks. Usually the pre-packaged swabs becasue I'm lazy.


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 24, 2009)

I just put a new date on the container, so I can track which batch it originally belonged to.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2009)

Or you can just use a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser by itself. That's what I do. No chemicals needed. Comes right off.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 24, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I use rubbing alcohol...for removing sharpie marks. Usually the pre-packaged swabs becasue I'm lazy.


Me, too, then wipe them clean with a paper towel.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2009)

good tips, good tips. B)


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2009)

i am the laziest one i just crossed it out and write a new one


----------



## Dinora (Feb 25, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> i am the laziest one i just crossed it out and write a new one


LOL Ditto! B)


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Or you can just use a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser by itself. That's what I do. No chemicals needed. Comes right off.


 I love that Magic Eraser, but I wouldn't have thought of using it like that.

I usually cross off a few times and clean the marks when it bothers me.


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I love that Magic Eraser, but I wouldn't have thought of using it like that.I usually cross off a few times and clean the marks when it bothers me.


Why not? They will clean almost everything. I wouldn't buy them for this purpose alone due to cost but we usually have them around. A small piece will clean marker off your containers better than anything else.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 2, 2009)

i know this is old but, why dont you just make labels, you can get like 10 sheets for a 99c at the 99c store and take it off and print new ones lol


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i know this is old but, why dont you just make labels, you can get like 10 sheets for a 99c at the 99c store and take it off and print new ones lol


It probably wouldn't come off easily. I can write on with marker and with one swipe with the magic eraser it is gone.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 2, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> i am the laziest one i just crossed it out and write a new one


I'm, by far, the laziest. I don't even reuse the cups! Cleaning that junk out and having an old cup to use again doesn't seem like it's worth the few cents I spend on new ones.

Anyway, yeah, I use alcohol to remove those markers' marks [on other things].


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a wax pencil now, water and a quick rub takes it all off! The labels are hard to get off is why most dont like them, and they make the container look bad after a couple of washings.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I'm, by far, the laziest. I don't even reuse the cups! Cleaning that junk out and having an old cup to use again doesn't seem like it's worth the few cents I spend on new ones.Anyway, yeah, I use alcohol to remove those markers' marks [on other things].


32 oz insect cups? If so where do you get em so cheap?


----------

